# Diagnostic



## clutch (Apr 15, 2005)

Due to the eletrical problems my '93 Nissan Altima SE im debating on taking it to the dealer to have a full diagnostic check on the electrical setup. Has anyone ever had this done and if so the price range. 

I have already lost both rear windows, cig lighter, and CD player/antenna functions.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

clutch said:


> Due to the eletrical problems my '93 Nissan Altima SE im debating on taking it to the dealer to have a full diagnostic check on the electrical setup. Has anyone ever had this done and if so the price range.
> 
> I have already lost both rear windows, cig lighter, and CD player/antenna functions.


Autozone does it for free.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I do not believe that they do a free electrical diagnostic check up... that's normally really involved... I don't mean to insult you but have you checked your fuses? CD/Cig lighter are normally on the same fuse (as well as the dome light) and the rear windows could be also (the motors could also have just given up) or did they die at the same time?


----------

